# ebay.....................seems fishy to me



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi peeps i've just receiv ed an email from a seller which says:
Hi sorry to say I have had a problem with paypal. Please can you ask for a full refund and re-pay using e-mail *******@***.com many thanks.

The thing is i've just checked my paypal account and it is saying the transaction is complete.................do you think he's trying to rip me off?

Kay


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mmm - why not email Paypal and check about his user history?  Same with ebay, my DH uses ebay and paypal a lot and cant fault their customer service - v quick etc.  
Hope u get it sorted - there are scammers out there but ebay tend to crack down swiftly when they hear about it in our experience

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't reply to it as it is 99% a rip off merchant! Trying their luck, Especially if you have checked your paypal and the transaction says complete

x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i emailed paypal who have responded very quickly but they have said i can ask for a refund and pay to his alternate address, what help was that i wnat to know if he's scamming me, or tell the seller to contact them and they will halp him access his account. 
If i ask for a refund it will take up to thirty days to be credited back to my card. normally in my experience if a payment doesn't go through it says unclaimed and surely he wouldn't have posted the item without checking he'd receiving my payment.

Have emailed the seller and told him to contact paypal who have said they can help him access his account and the payment i made.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Think that was wise  Then paypal can tell him it has gone through and you dont have anything else to do 

x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

well i've had more emails from  theseller so i responded saying i had now sent four emails to paypal who have told me it is up to him (the seller) to contact them to get help to access the account that he says he cannot access, and that as i made the payment through the pay seller link via ebay i am not at fault i have tried to resolve this with paypal unsuccessfully and now they must sort it with paypal themselves, and if they manage to get my payment refunded to my card once i see it on the statement i will send payment again but not before. 

Funny how i haven't heard from them since eh?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Got a shock this morning the cheeky ba$tard has opened an unpaid item dispute against me. So i've done my response then i phone the ebay helpline just to get someone real to go through my accounts and see that payment was made how and when i said it was. (i used the pay now link at the end of the sale)
After 30 minutes of going through my paypal payments  and my ebay activity with an ebay rep they could see i have paid him and they asked me to email him to tell him i had spoken to ebay and that he should call ebay regarding this matter, then they gave me his phoner number and asked me to cal him too, there was no answer so i left a very polite message asking him to contact eaby and paypal as they would like to speak to him after i had spoken to them this morning with regards to the non payment dispute. As far as i'm concerned he has falsely opened a dispute as he has no reason to. 

What an ar$eh0le........... it's his mistake if he's listed the wrong email address for payment to go to, but he knew payment had gone there and if he had no access to that account or it was not his email then how would he know the payment was there. Would you post an item without first recieving payment or checking payment had gone through??...................i know i wouldn't


Kay


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

He sounds like a complete Muppet!!! You are right hun, no one sends off an item without waiting for the payment   He is definitely trying it on. I hope that it gets sorted out soon, although it's for him to sort out as you have the proof that you have paid and that he is an idiot


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

It definately doesn't sound right to me. You wouldn't post an item out if you hadn't received payment. Hope Ebay decide to ban him.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope they do ban him  because he acknowledges i've paid by telling me to ask paypal for a refund because he can't access the account the payment went to, hardly my fault if he's screwed his account up. 
Can't tell you how angry i am about all this.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm not surprised you are angry hun, it's his fault so it's his problem!! If he doesn't leave you alone, get in touch with Ebay & Paypal and tell them that he is still harassing you for payment that you have already made and hopefully they will get him to leave you be. Hope he leaves you alone     

xxxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

they should ban him - how can he set up an unpaid dispute when he acknowledges that payment was made!  Don't waste any more of your time on his problems - you've done your bit - let him sort his own issues the way he should have (oh and remember to mention it in the feedback!)


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Ebay can see i have made the payment as i went thorugh my account activity with them yesterday so why they have let him open this dispute in the first place is beyond me. I've responded and going to phone the seller again to check they got my ansaphone message i left them asking them to contact ebay.................ebay told me to do that. Will keep you posted.

DeeDee32 thats a fab name you've given your boy but then i would say that as my boy is call Dexter too


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Can you open an "Item not recieved" dispute? 

C~x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fuzzier - I hadn't noticed the name     It is cool though isn't it    Everyone comments upon it and I was pleased that registrar said when registering it that she had never registered another Dexter.  I only thought of it a month before having him but it was along with another couple of names and we weren't sure and were going to decide when we saw him and then when we did Dexter was the only name we could have given him - he just looks like a Dexter IYKWIM


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

thought you might like an update.

Finally got this sorted out what happened was my seller made a mistake in HER listing with her email address so when i paid it went to someoone with a very similar email addres bit not my seller it was a HE.
HE did not respond to any emails asking him to retrun the money, paypal and ebay were no help either. Ebay said to take it up with paypal and after the first five emails paypal kept telling me my email was not linked to an account with them so i had to phone them if i wanted to contact them. Eventually the only way round it to get my money back was to open a dispute which i did then escalated it to a claim. It was found in my favour (shoiuld bl00dy well hope so) and i got a full refund. 
Once things were cleared up with my seller she has been very helpful in keeping me informed of her side of things as i did with her, she has lost well over £100 because of her mistake. and some random guy with a similar email is over £100 better off.
i have repayed her t her proper email address


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Glad its sorted - I hope she thanked you for the trouble you were put to for her mistake - I'm sure you had better things to do


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh blimey, poor cow. I can imagine why she was a bit upset then.
Good job it's all sorted though. I daresay she won't make that mistake again. 


C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

So far i am the only one who has bothered going down the dispute route to get money back and repay to the right email address.
I waited till i got hte original payment back before repaying her just incase it was a scam.............you never know these days


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

fuzzier - just noticed your ticker - please tell me its really only 1 month 29 days till Chrimbo!!!  I really should get a move on and start some shopping


----------

